# Penn 3/0 drag upgrade



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bought one for snapper. Like how compact it is, but any snapper over 8lb pulls maxed out drag. Can I upgrade to get more?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

11 lbs of drag at max......dang.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a kit to change the 3 drag washer set up to 5 drag washers. It will boost the drag to 20lbs locked down. 

But the stock gears wont hold up. They will strip out. You have to change the brass gear sleeve too. 

Its better to get a 113H 4/0 reel. Much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Wondering what the 3/0 is good for with 11 lb drag... mingos I guess.


----------

